# D-bol w/ Winstrol



## rockosc (Sep 12, 2003)

I just ordered 6 weeks of d-bol and 6 weeks of Winstrol.  How often and when throughout the day should I take it?  I don't want to get too 'puffy', so I was thinking about taking the d-bol every other day.  Also, what side affects should I expect?  Please let me know asap..


----------



## Mudge (Sep 12, 2003)

They are both 17aa so I would not recommend taking them at the same time. Since dbol has about a 3.5-4 hour half life, every other day would be pointless and bounce your test levels all over the place.


----------



## rockosc (Sep 12, 2003)

I want to take them, what would you recommend?  I'm 6'2", 193lbs and somewhat cut.


----------



## Mudge (Sep 12, 2003)

I would get some test, run the dbol and when it runs out finish with winny. 12 weeks is a bit long for a first cycle though.


----------



## rockosc (Sep 12, 2003)

Thanks Mudge.  What about taking half a dbol and half a winny each day?  I only mention it b/c I don't want to see the puffyness of the dbol alone. Have you ever heard of anyone doing this or would you think it would work?  Appreciate your help..


----------



## Mudge (Sep 12, 2003)

I would be taking 4-6 dbols a day so I dont understand only taking one.

I have actually read of people doing 2 17aa items at the same time, most of the time when you read about them though they are dead. Anadrol + dbol and so on, dbol + winny has been done too.


----------



## rockosc (Sep 12, 2003)

WOW, (dead), good thing I talked to you : )  I don't know what to do now.  See, I was told (by a so-called friend), that you should take 1 dbol pill and 1 winny pill each day for 6 weeks and you would be able to rip open a beer can with your pinky.  Furthermore, other websites say that dbol and winny are a good mix.  Your saying that it is SUPER dangerous.  I guess I still have alot to learn.  Let me get this straight, your supposed to take dbol pills 4-6 times/day and thats it?  Then wait till that runs out and take the winny?  Won't I turn into an ape without any cutter?


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Sep 12, 2003)

Your friend might as well have told you to take it as a supository because it would have just about the same effect...nothing.  when people talk about taking them together, many times they are talking about injecting the winny.  D-bol and winny taken orally together is not necessarily super  dangerous at the dosages you have been advised.  It would be more like super worthless.  I would hang on to the gear you have and go back to the drawing board and start your research over.  But that is just my opinion.  Sounds like you have your mind halfway made up, so take it for what it's worth.


----------



## Mudge (Sep 12, 2003)

I'm not saying one cycle is going to kill you, these are experienced users but mixing multiple 17aa together is a rule you should probably not break.

1 a day of each? What is your friend smoking while he does this one pill a day, and just how strong is he that you believe this advice?

What are the dosings of these items that you are only going to take once a day? You are hardly looking at any serious useage at all, your not going to bloat up all that much, you are being ridiculous.


----------



## rockosc (Sep 12, 2003)

Thanks for the comical advise.  I got a good laugh from bustinout about the superworthless bit!  OK, SO, What is an appropriate dosage of dbol and/or winny that I should take (pill form)?  Remember, I don't want to kill myself (thanks to mudge) but I still want to see results.  How many pills / day of which and when?  Appreciate the help.  The mail comes tomorrow so I'm kinda on a tight schedule if ya know what i mean.  
Thanks


----------



## Mudge (Sep 12, 2003)

25-35mg dbol a day, Winny probably about 50mg a day, but I still would not do them at the same time. Both items pass through the liver twice, so thats a total of 4 passes there which means a pretty busy system.

I hope you have a stout liver.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Sep 13, 2003)

I agree with Mudge on the dosages.  You may load up on some Milk Thistle to offer some protection for the liver too.  you can find it over the counter at any supp store.  Good luck and be safe.


----------



## bkw1966 (Dec 2, 2003)

*D Bol and Winny together*

I have taken both at the some in the pill form, without any problems.  I kept my cycle to 6 weeks, with clomid and clen at the end.  I did drink cranberry juice and take milk thistle everyday.  I had good results from this cycle, some water and fat gain, strength did go up and have been able to maintain it, I see peeps checking me out in the gym I'm sure because of my size gains mostly.  I feel based on what I have read about steroid use, that any cycle when kept short will do little if any harm to your body and you will be able to make gains and keep them with the proper training, diet and rest.  Steroids alone will not get the job done, you have to train and train smart.  I took 25mg ed of each roid.


----------



## Mudge (Dec 2, 2003)

You can drink gasoline without any problems too, not for long though.


----------



## bkw1966 (Dec 2, 2003)

Gasoline is not dispensed anywhere in the world for therapy purposes, steroids are.  I have found studies that had subjects on reasonable doses of certain steroids for up to a year with no increase in liver values, most serious side effects come from abuse, like 100mg ed of winstrol for instance, that is an insane amount for any period of time, or 80mg ed of d bol, come on peeps, I have not found any readings that indicate these amounts as reasonble.  My belief is that steroids in any form taken in reasonble amounts for short periods of time are safe, given the proper precautions are taken.  I read that Arnold practically lived on d bol, I realize that it was from a third party probably not connected at all, but have read that more than once.


----------



## Darkkmind (Dec 2, 2003)

Hey Roc u might want to check out this article. Hope it helps. I was thinking of tacking stack #3. http://t-mag.com/html/body_138ster.html


----------



## Mudge (Dec 2, 2003)

You can also find medical literature of doses that end up inducing problems in patients, such as lacertations to the liver and liver cancer. Medical science often pushes past beyond what bodybuilders are doing, and yet people think "we" are the freaks.

However, without blood work, you are gambling, you may come up short you may not.

To be honest, I am running anadrol and accutane at the same time, so I am not saying I am the most paranoid person, I believe things are overstated as well - but people should come to the conclusion on how they live thier life on thier own I dont want everyone to think they can drop 40s and shots of JD along with thier dbol and be ok. Blood work, or admit to yourself that you are gambling.

There was someone running 300mg anadrol and 100mg dbol daily, until liver cancer hit him, he also had a kidney removed.


----------



## Mudge (Dec 2, 2003)

"Another study tested one of the most powerful and reputedly dangerously toxic Anabolic Steroids for 30 weeks on HIV positive men and women Oxymetholone a C-17 alkylated oral steroid, was administered in a dosage of over 1,000 mg per week (more than that used by many athletes, and for a much longer duration of uninterrupted use). The results were significant gains in lean muscle mass even without any weightlifting. Even more importantly and surprisingly there were no significant problems with liver function, water retention, or virilization side effects (Hengge et al., British Journal of Nutrition, 75, p.129-138, 1996). "



> I've done it, 150mg anadrol - 50mg dbol, the gains were good but I honestly can't say they were better than the last time i ran 100mg of dbol.
> 
> I've taken up to 130mg of dbol, up to 300mg of drol and my liver enzymes when checked were only slightly elevated and returned to normal within two months of discontinued use. Your liver has the ability to heal itself at anything under 80% damage.. Short bursts of high dosed orals are not going to put you into liver failure unless you have a pre-existing condition. Just my two cents..



My only advice, better safe than sorry. Would you really like to wake up one day and find out 60% of your liver is dead because you though you would make it work? So while many people perhaps can get away with scary things, some cannot.

I see alcohol once every 6-8 months so I am probably somewhat safe in the scheme of things.


----------



## sikunt (Dec 3, 2003)

Is wintstrol an injectable or an oral steroid???
I want to know because i heard that it is good for keeping gains when you finnish ur cycle. I am not to intrested in injectables.
Does anyone know if there expensive and easy to obtain in Australia  THanx heaps


----------



## Mudge (Dec 3, 2003)

Winstrol is either/or, when injectable it is almost always water suspended, however some underground labs put it out in oil.

If you are not interested in injectables dont waste too much time entertaining the idea of being a steroid boy.

Dont ask for sources on the board, thanks.


----------



## Skate67 (Dec 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> They are both 17aa so I would not recommend taking them at the same time. Since dbol has about a 3.5-4 hour half life, every other day would be pointless and bounce your test levels all over the place.



doesnt it bounce all over the place anyways when you goto bed?


----------



## Mudge (Dec 3, 2003)

In the morning test is highest (I wake up early with a hard on half the time), at night GH is highest.


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Dec 11, 2003)

you guys have the patience and fortitude of Job to answer all these questions on this thread and on all the other threads.  i lost interest when i read " 1 of each per day".


----------



## senateboy (Mar 25, 2008)

are black dbol pills safe to take


----------



## Mudge (Mar 25, 2008)

Maybe a new thread would be in order, as this is over 4 years old and has nothing to do with black dbol.

Dbol is dbol, is your stuff even legit however is another question - because I am not aware of any black pills?


----------



## Getbig82 (Mar 27, 2008)

Never heard of black dbol, whats the company that makes them? Sounds like they're bogus but now a days people mix thier own batch and sell them.(some ugls)


----------



## Strongmaniceland (Mar 5, 2010)

HI I have bic proplem so plys help me ?

I have winstrol powder and I like to make water baset winstrol I have try many times and the powder alweys go to cristals ? last time I try this 

Take 1 g winny powder add to vial 
Add 5 ml PEG400 to vial 
Add .5ml BA to vial 
Heat until it goes into solution (becomes clear liquid) 
Withdraw clear liquid from vial with syringe and filter using .45 filter into sterile vial 
Add 13.5ml bacteriostatic or sterile water into vial slowly (drop by drop) 
This will bring the winny out of solution and micronize it...swirl gently until all cloudy 
Now put stopper on vial and shake vigorously 
Put vial without stopper in oven and bake 275 for 30 min 
Let cool and shake again...cap and you have 50mg /ml pure micronized winny suspension in water (sterile) 

and this is not working ?

so what I do wrong guys ?


----------



## dave 236 (Mar 5, 2010)

Strongmaniceland said:


> HI I have bic proplem so plys help me ?
> 
> I have winstrol powder and I like to make water baset winstrol I have try many times and the powder alweys go to cristals ? last time I try this
> 
> ...


Did you bother to read that this thread was from 2003?


----------



## weldingman (Mar 6, 2010)

who keeps bringing up these old ass threads?


----------



## weldingman (Mar 6, 2010)

who keeps bringing up these old ass threads?


----------



## joerac123 (Apr 25, 2010)

*first cycle*

wats ups guys im 5 10 195lbs 18 years old been lifting for a while never touched roids i wanna go on a cycle wit dianabol but idk what to stack with can sumone set me up wit a good plan everything i need/shuld take and when to take i dnt wann ahurt my self been reading bout it jus wanna get a for sure answer from u guys that are experianced


----------



## weldingman (Apr 26, 2010)

You will prob not get any answers about that here, later on you will see why. You better do some reserch and studying. You might not like your feed back on here.


----------



## akrobat (May 17, 2010)

*question*

In the opinion of someone who TRIED, can one take 50mgs of anadrol with 50mgs of oral winstrol in short two week on & off cycles on a regular year long basis without getting blood work done, without liver damage, hair loss or side effects?


----------



## boothe7 (Jun 2, 2011)

ok guys got few questions im bout 5'9 145 an wanna get to bout 180 190 but muscle no fat an someone told me to try dbol(drops)an winstrol(pill)?


----------

